# outside faucet sprays at head attachment



## Synthia212 (Mar 8, 2009)

This house was built in 1991, in SW Florida. The ourtside faucet has some sort of attachment on the end, where the water comes out, that is old and black and stuck on, that has a rubbery matchstick size projection inside of it, which can be pushed up, a little, and there are threads for connecting the hose projecting out of it, with holes around the inner edge of it, just above the threads for connecting the hose. 
When I connect a hose and turn onthe water, it sprays water out of the holes on the inner edge of the attachment, just above the hose connection.
Water also comes out of the hose but LOTS of it leaks from this attachment head before it ever gets to the hose. 
How can I get this attachment off? It is SO STUCK. Sulphur in the water has corroded everything here! It is black and green and very stuck. 
What is it called? Why is it on the faucet? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Synthia


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if the faucet is steel and the attachment is plastic, i'd grab some channel locks and yank it off in pieces. if not, i don't understand what you're seeing, a pic might help.

DM


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

It's probably an add on vac break

Spray it with some wd-40 let it set and respray. Use some channel locks and work it back and forth..it should come off


----------



## Synthia212 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Thanks, good suggestion, I added pictures.*

I added pictures to the original post, I guess I know the key is removing it and I will visit more hardware stores today to try to get penetrating oil and a pipe wrench, but I still would love to know what the attachment on the end is, it is on the other outside faucet, too...only not leaking...I don't think. 
Thanks, Synthia 


DangerMouse said:


> if the faucet is steel and the attachment is plastic, i'd grab some channel locks and yank it off in pieces. if not, i don't understand what you're seeing, a pic might help.
> 
> DM


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It has one purpose for sure and perhaps #2 applies as well, depending on the device.
Either way, don't take it off. You need it.

1) It drains water from the frostproof sillcock after you turn the water off. Water that remains in the valve body can freeze and expand and that'll result in a cracked sillcock. It is normal for water to shoot out the side for a second or two when you turn the valve on and again when you turn it off...This will be exacerbated if you have a hose installed with some sort of spray device on the end because there's pressurized water trapped in the entire length of the hose so the valve has to relieve all that pressure. If it continues to spray water out the vent holes after a few seconds, the device has failed and needs to be replaced (spray lubricant is worth trying first). You'll need to have a new one installed or you can do it yourself if you can sweat pipes.

2) It is very possibly also a vacuum breaker or anti-siphon device that prevents water from siphoning back into the home's water supply system. If you're washing out a bucket of paint or a bucket of something more offensive than paint, you don't want there to be any chance of that stuff getting into the home's water supply. These are required by code in many areas.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gotta agree with kc on this, (thanks for the pics, now we know what you have) except if it's leaking you'll need to replace it with a new one.
i'm surprised at you kc..... keep it? the leaky one? ( i'll put on a fresh pot....)

DM


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

some of those are put on with a allen set in back,or a type of set screw you break off so common homeowner unknowing people dont remove it . take some sand paper or similiar and shine up where it screws fast and CHECK carefully all the way around on the hose thread part its screwed fast to. Not backing that out first may result in replacing WHOLE faucet assembly!!


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

*rudolph58*

I agree.Set screws or even a internal locking spring when the avb is installed.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> If it continues to spray water out the vent holes after a few seconds, the device has failed and needs to be replaced


Jeez DM...Gotta read the whole post! :laughing:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

4just1don said:


> some of those are put on with a allen set in back,or a type of set screw you break off so common homeowner unknowing people dont remove it . take some sand paper or similiar and shine up where it screws fast and CHECK carefully all the way around on the hose thread part its screwed fast to. Not backing that out first may result in replacing WHOLE faucet assembly!!


Most on-the-ball inspectors will require the set screw to be broken off of an AVB device when it is installed on a conventional hose bibb (some are integrated, some are aftermarket). The screws usually have a thin shoulder on them that will cause them to break off when sufficiently tightened, preventing removal.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Jeez DM...Gotta read the whole post! :laughing:


ok, ok.... you got me kc, but you ramble on so.....

DM


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks like the "Anti-siphon valve(s)" that were on my house when I bought it in '90, built in '86. The local City code at that time required those particular type, they since have changed to more than one acceptable type. The ones I had were screwed on to the threads of the faucet and then a "crimp" type tool was used on them. This tool created one dimple in the ASV that penetrated into the threads of the faucet, making them impossible to remove. They restrict water flow so bad the faucet is literally useless. I changed all four of my outside faucets to a type that is considered "high flow" and installed a real double check BPD where the water enters the crawlspace. Thanks, David


----------

